# Hi, from La.



## honey island swamp bees (Jun 26, 2011)

new to keeping bees. it has been fun sofar


----------



## HunnyMunny (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome - I'm a newbee too and loving it so far! I hope you find it very rewarding.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi from another new bee haver. I lived just south of Ft Polk, La for thirty years. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

I spent some time there (Fort Polk) in 1972, God forsaken place.

Butch


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy. Welcome to the addiction. Good to have ya on the forums.


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 4, 2011)

butch043052 said:


> I spent some time there (Fort Polk) in 1972, God forsaken place.
> 
> Butch


Yup. known as "The armpit of the world" during the Veitnam war!


----------

